# Eye color change from light blue to dark blue (almost black) in 24 hours



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a tiny CT female, who has a pale cream color body, with some light green marbling, and light blue eyes. The ends of her fins were greyish, almost black. I thought she might have fin rot, but she looked like she might be a beautiful pastel CT with a little care. 

After some new water and a crushed pellet, she began to regain some color. I looked at her under my magnifer, and she had a pretty green sheen to her clear fins. 

I floated her in a seperate container in my 5 gallon. She opened up her fins and her fin edges turned a plum color! It wasn't fin rot after all! 

This morning, I looked at her and her eyes had turn black. I shined a flashlight into her eyes and saw they were in fact dark blue.

What I'm wondering is, why the dramatic change in eye color? 
Is it a direct reflection of fishes health, like their skin colors?

I've noticed the changes to skin/scale colors due to water temp, mood, health, and agitation. Do bettas do this more than most fish, or do I just notice more because I watch them closely?

I did some research on the web about the eye color changes, but most of what I pulled up were changes due to illness... not what I was looking for...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Whiskey used to do that. He had kind of a black skin covering over his eye and sometimes it would go clear and show the bright blue iris underneath. Then it would go black again. Logan has the same thing. I have pics. It used to happen back and forth overnight. I think she'll be fine.


With black skin over his eye.









Black skin goes clear


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ha, i kind of think thats sort of awesome! LOL


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, so I'm not just imagining this, LOL!

Thanks, vaygirl!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You're welcome. The first time I saw that on Whiskey I freaked.


----------

